# duracraft mod- v 16' conversion



## bthompson92 (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been looking over this forum for the last month or so and was inspired to give it a shot myself. I started checking craigslist daily to find a good deal(While on a college budget) so I needed a REALLY GOOD deal! I came across this boat for $230 and decided this was what I wanted to modify. Not sure on the year but I would say early 80's model. It's in okay shape, but I was looking for a project (Not planning on being done for several months). I plan on constructing a deck for the front and make a small deck for back just to use while steering. I want the middle to be as open as possible. I need all the feedback I can on cheap but effective ways to fix this boat up.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry for the mix up, the pictures posted in the wrong order. I'm new at this may take a while to have everything right!


----------



## bthompson92 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks a little better once I used the shop vac. I still need to tear up the front platform but ran out of time. I'm having to keep it at my grandparents who live 40 minutes away(apartment wont let me keep it here), luckily im moving next month and will be able to keep it there and work on it when im not in class or working. it needs a good pressure wash so I can find what all needs to be welded back.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jun 30, 2014)

I want to sand the trailer down this weekend and maybe try and start painting, as well as replace the bunkers. not sure what would be the best way to remove the rust and re-paint. I'm wanting to paint it black, needs some ideas or some knowledge from someone who has previously done this?


----------



## meonline06 (Jun 30, 2014)

Not bad for $230! Good luck with your build.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks meonline06! nice landau build, may be asking you for advice in the future as I further my build!


----------



## Buckethead (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice find! I used a recycling place for most of the aluminum in my build, they sold it to me for the current scrap price. You'll find yourself staring at the hull trying to figure out your next move so much your family will think you're crazy. I've enjoyed my build a lot, tried to think things through before I'd cut in an effort to do it once. You'll find yourself in a pinch from time to time and that's when you head back here to the forum for help. Good luck.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358028#p358028 said:


> Buckethead » 02 Jul 2014, 12:07[/url]"]Nice find! I used a recycling place for most of the aluminum in my build, they sold it to me for the current scrap price. You'll find yourself staring at the hull trying to figure out your next move so much your family will think you're crazy. I've enjoyed my build a lot, tried to think things through before I'd cut in an effort to do it once. You'll find yourself in a pinch from time to time and that's when you head back here to the forum for help. Good luck.




I didn't think of trying that! That would probably help me save a good bit of money buying it as scrap. If not I was going to try and get some scrap left over from a local metal shop. Yeah I'm excited about my build and will try and post pictures as much as I can along the way. Do you have any recommendations on paint and primer for the trailer? I plan on re doing the trailer this weekend if I have the time.


----------



## Buckethead (Jul 3, 2014)

I wire wheeled mine down to metal and used rustoleum rattle can primer and white paint. As I went through the trailer I replaced all of the hardware with grade 8 and all new spring bushings, bearings, tires, everything. I figured I'd eliminate as many variables as possible.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 3, 2014)

*all new spring bushings, bearings, tires,*


Or, you could share my experience of gouging a trail on a curvy asphalt country road on a holiday week-end, trying to find a pull-off, because you took the word of the previous owner who swore the bearings had just been replaced. 

#-o #-o #-o 

Nice hull, you're showing great patience--much more than I did at your age. Take your time, watch your investment dollars, and live with what you can before you put in a reclining chair and a flat-screen TV.  You might find you did too much. 

Have fun, be safe.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358181#p358181 said:


> Kismet » 03 Jul 2014, 12:07[/url]"]*all new spring bushings, bearings, tires,*
> 
> 
> Or, you could share my experience of gouging a trail on a curvy asphalt country road on a holiday week-end, trying to find a pull-off, because you took the word of the previous owner who swore the bearings had just been replaced.
> ...





Yeah I already had to replace the tires just to get the boat home from PO. Will have to check the hubs and bearings this weekend to see if they need to be replaced also. It may take a while as I am definitely on a tight budget and I am only able to work on it during the weekends. But with the help from all you guys I should be in good shape! Thanks for the advice Kismet, keep it coming!


----------



## Buckethead (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm with Kismet, we were 30 miles outside of BFE when a trailer hub decided to seize up, it's worth it to have the piece of mind.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358206#p358206 said:


> Buckethead » 03 Jul 2014, 18:56[/url]"]I'm with Kismet, we were 30 miles outside of BFE when a trailer hub decided to seize up, it's worth it to have the piece of mind.



Oh yeah its never good to be stranded, had a similar experience with my buddy's boat. Luckily I work at an outdoor store who sales bearings and hubs so I will definitely look into that also. The leaf springs I can just order offline seemed fairly cheap on amazon. But hey its always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 6, 2014)

Well I went home for the 4th and planned on working on the boat but that girlfriend was with me and.. well that didn't happen. I did manage to get the boat off the trailer with the help of a friend (did not realize how heavy the boat was) and get a better look at the trailer and bottom of the boat. The bottom was in a lot better shape than I had expected, only minor dings, nothing serious.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 6, 2014)

I need some advice, has anyone ever used a truck toolbox as a bench seat. My uncle has an old one laying around and I thought about cutting it to fit in the back that way it will open and also be storage, plus It will save me some money.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 6, 2014)

The trailer on the other hand has seen much better days. There is a minor bend in the tongue, not sure what to do about it. My uncle says it should be fine, as minor as it is. I really want to get the trailer knocked out so I can start on the boat.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 6, 2014)

Here is a second view, you can see the bend in the tongue, but like I said it is minor.


----------



## Buckethead (Jul 7, 2014)

If it were me I'd replace it, probably not much of a chance of it ever failing but you never know. If you weigh the cost of replacement vs. picking your stuff up off the pavement it's worth it to fix it now, that's just me based on my history of poor decisions.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358566#p358566 said:


> Buckethead » 07 Jul 2014, 10:14[/url]"]If it were me I'd replace it, probably not much of a chance of it ever failing but you never know. If you weigh the cost of replacement vs. picking your stuff up off the pavement it's worth it to fix it now, that's just me based on my history of poor decisions.



I'm going to try and salvage the tongue if I can since it will save me money, its not welded on so i may be able to shift it. I wish I could just buy a new one instead of doing all this work to it. I may just have to deal with it due to low funds. I'm realizing this trailer has more things needing to be fixed than I thought!


----------



## bthompson92 (Aug 25, 2014)

Finally started on the trailer, with much delay. I have almost completely grinded and primed the trailer at this point. Hope to be completely finished in the next two weeks. Football season starting saturday is killing my free time! But War Damn Eagle anyway.


----------



## bthompson92 (Aug 25, 2014)

I still have to do the inside of the frame then it will be ready for 2 coats of black to finish her up. I am currently working on grinding and wire wheeling the fenders and small stuff such as the parts for the rollers and such. Also my dad had some outdoor carpet so i picked up some wood and stained it should all come together soon. Oh and last pick is of my buddy's gator from eufaula (11.5 feet long, 485 lbs.)


----------



## bthompson92 (Aug 25, 2014)

I will definitely be trying to get a tag next year!


----------



## bthompson92 (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is my open layout. I will have to get three braces in the middle of the deck welded up and i was given an aluminum extension ladder that i wanted to use for the base of my front deck. Hopefully there will be no problem with the welder welding the ladder up for me. On the back i decided to just make a box big enough for me to sit on instead of a full bench since i will be using a tiller.


----------



## Ail (Aug 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364450#p364450 said:


> bthompson92 » 25 Aug 2014, 23:30[/url]"]I will definitely be trying to get a tag next year!



lol dude! That is one big beast.

I can't even imagine being on the waters with those things slinking around all the time up here in the cold north. :shock:


----------



## bthompson92 (Sep 28, 2014)

Finally made some time to finish up the trailer. All i need to do is add the rollers and the bunks and she is pretty much good to go. I'm excited to get the boat back on the trailer and send her off for some welding. Hunting season starts in a little over two weeks, so hopefully i'll still be able to get some work done on the boat.


----------



## bthompson92 (Sep 28, 2014)

90% done


----------



## bthompson92 (Nov 11, 2014)

Well the trailer is finally finished. I'd say it turned out pretty good. Now to start getting some welding done on the boat.


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 12, 2014)

bthompson92 said:


> Here is my open layout. I will have to get three braces in the middle of the deck welded up and i was given an aluminum extension ladder that i wanted to use for the base of my front deck. Hopefully there will be no problem with the welder welding the ladder up for me. On the back i decided to just make a box big enough for me to sit on instead of a full bench since i will be using a tiller.



With the water stain that high on the transom it looks like that boat has sat in the water and filled with water for quite some time, you should seriously consider replacing the transom wood.


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah we have looked at it and hopefully will figure something out once I get a motor, checking craigslist daily for a deal. 


On another note I've dropped the boat off for some welding, several cracks in the ribs and many ribs are not attached to the floor anymore caused from rivets coming loose. The previous owner welded the rivets solid on the bottom of the boat though. So he will be re attaching the ribs on the inside. He quoted me at $150-200 for the welding. I thought it was reasonable but I also did not check around as I should have. I will be getting it back next weekend so hopefully some new pics up soon. Next project will be getting the boat primed and painted on the outside.


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 1, 2015)

here are the areas being welded


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 1, 2015)

here is the front


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 19, 2015)

Well here are some pictures from the welder. The boat is definitely a lot stronger now that the cracks along the three middle ribs are welded and the loose ribs are now welded back to the deck.


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 19, 2015)

Also used a rivet gun for the first time had some aluminum angle laying around and started making some support for my deck. I have some aluminum square tubing that I will be using for the rest of my deck. Hopefully can start on that soon.


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 19, 2015)

I bought some closed cell foam and pressure washed the old aluminum deck and plan on re riveting the deck back down to the ribs. but before I did that I put the boat in the lake behind my grandparents house. Although I know the welds were not the best I felt like they got the job done. The bad news is that when we put the boat in the water 1/2 of the spots he welded had small leaks coming from them. The right thing to do would probably have him fix them but if he messed up the first time he may mess up again. So I will be trying to fix it myself. I grinded the bottom of the boat around all the spots he welded and all the rivets on the bottom that were welded up by PO. I need to seal it up but at a low cost so I'm thinking some 3m 5200 fast cure then prime and paint. Maybe this will do the job


----------



## bthompson92 (Mar 17, 2015)

Finally put the foam back in the boat and riveted the old deck back down. Next ill start building my front deck. Using an old extension ladder and some aluminum angle.


----------



## bthompson92 (Mar 17, 2015)

My hands are still sore from all those rivets on the deck.


----------



## bthompson92 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well I finally finished the structure for my deck. I've almost been doing this for a year now, definitely taking a lot longer than I had planned. I also got some cardboard from work to mock up for my plywood.


----------



## bthompson92 (Apr 25, 2015)

I used an old aluminum ladder and some angle and it is actually very strong. Saved me a ton of money too. I also got the sides from work as well. It is some type of fiberglass/plastic material. So the only think I had to buy was the rivets.


----------



## bthompson92 (Apr 25, 2015)

Now what I am deciding on is going with sky grey outdoor carpet from home depot with olive drab paint for the boat, or go with a ocean blue carpet with smoke grey paint for the outside?


----------



## bthompson92 (Aug 5, 2015)

I finally got some stuff done in my free time. Sanded the boat down and got two coats of primer on it.


----------



## bthompson92 (Aug 5, 2015)

Also picked of an old 25 h.p Evinrude for a 100 bucks. Went ahead and replaced the sparkplugs and ordered a new water pump kit.


----------



## bthompson92 (Aug 5, 2015)

Screwed down the deck and put the carpet on the floor and sides. Still have to trim some areas but it looks way better than before.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 6, 2015)

=D> =D> =D> 

Looking good man!!

nice score on the outboard too.


----------



## bthompson92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks! Hopefully ill be able to paint it this weekend and start to hook all the lights and everything back up. Ready to be finished with this project


----------



## bthompson92 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hooked the navigation lights back up as well as the bilge pump. I need to decide what I'm going to sit on while I'm driving. Either build me a box or use a cooler. Hopefully Sunday ill be able to hook the trolling motor up. It's almost finished!!


----------

